# Stop depending on others for worth



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

fgfdg


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

That's a nice idea.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yea, this is a good thing to try. It might even allow people to get a better opinion and perspective about you .


----------



## MrFlay (Jul 14, 2012)

What an honourable goal! This is probably more important than you might think. Ask yourself "what can I offer these people" instead of "what can they give me".

Before long you'll see that they'll start to give you more than they ever did before and more will be inclined to help you when you really need it. Go for it! I'll be cheering for you


----------

